
A Leader’s Framework for Decision Making (2007) - smartmic
https://hbr.org/2007/11/a-leaders-framework-for-decision-making
======
earljwagner
Fascinating analysis. While it references Rudy Giuliani's leadership
immediately after 9/11 and beyond, Trump is an even more interesting case. It
looks like he approaches problems in the Simple and Chaotic modes, with
specific blindspots in Complicated (in being unwilling to defer to experts in
many domains) and Complex (by impulsively acting and not letting situations
evolve before intervening).

